# Greasy ear from ointment



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito has been on an ear ointment for an ear infection. However, now all the hair under his ear is greasy. What is the best way to get it out?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It isn't Tri-Otic by any chance is it? Tucker was on that this past fall and I know what you mean about the grease! I just used a damp washcloth and wiped the area around his ears. It helped some, but it was still really greasy the entire 2 weeks he was on it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester is having the same problem...he just had his first ear infection and the meds are giving him greasy fuzz around his ears (the vet said this would happen). The meds are a two week course so after week one he got a bath,( I couldn't stand the way it looked). He has 4 more days to go with the meds and will get a 2nd bath. I don't know what else to do with greasy fuzz and I love patting his ears so Saturday after recheck at vets he will get his bath.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> It isn't Tri-Otic by any chance is it? Tucker was on that this past fall and I know what you mean about the grease! I just used a damp washcloth and wiped the area around his ears. It helped some, but it was still really greasy the entire 2 weeks he was on it!


It's Gentizol, and it's nasty!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

nixietink said:


> It's Gentizol, and it's nasty!


I remember the joys of giving Tucker his ear drops twice a day for 2 weeks and getting the greasy crap all over my hands! It was nasty stuff, but it worked!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want to wash the hair around the ear, you can use a little bit of Dawn(it gets the grease out) I use it on my grooming dogs when they come in with the same problem.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If the Dawn doesn't get it out maybe a bit of powder will absorb it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if a baby wipe would help with this? It might not absorb all the oil but seems to me it might help some.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Listerine to the rescue! The alcohol will cut the grease well. I soak a cotton ball and saturate the hair under the ear and then wipe the 'leather' of the ear well too. Rub well with a dry terry wash cloth and if you want sprinkle just a bit of gold bond powder on the area. 
Hope Vito's ear are all healed soon!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help! I'll try cleaning up his ear today.


----------

